# My 1st post, my 2nd grinder - a few Q's!



## Ted (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi chaps,

This is my first post and I've come here to discuss a new grinder.

I currently have a Gaggia/Gaggia setup, both are 4 years old and both are under-performing.

I drink only espresso and just once a day, and rarely macchiatto. So my machines don't have a heavy work load.

My replacement machine is looking to be a Rancilia Silvia V3 but I still need some assistance on the grinder.

I've been looking at the MACAP M2, mainly because it's modest in size, automatic and a decent spec so should produce a good grind.

However, does anyone have any suggestions other than the M2 or reasons I should avoid it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome Ted!

I have never owned a Sylvia but I understand that they are quite grind specific in as much as it needs to be quite fine and I suspect, that in order to get the best out of your espresso machine, you will need a good grinder. The M2 is quite well thought of. Are you buying new or second hand?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you sourced the Silvia yet ,as they do come up for sale on the from time to time . You have just missed one, but there may be another one relatively soon if your lucky


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Silvia makes great espresso , it needs the right grind to achieve it , but then so do a lot of machines . It has the potential to produce really great shot though. I don't know the grinder sorry so can't comment from that aspect.


----------



## Ted (Aug 11, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Welcome Ted!
> 
> I have never owned a Sylvia but I understand that they are quite grind specific in as much as it needs to be quite fine and I suspect, that in order to get the best out of your espresso machine, you will need a good grinder. The M2 is quite well thought of. Are you buying new or second hand?


Not wishing to sound like a snob, but I wouldn't buy second hand - I'm a bit OCD... and if I'm honest, a bit of a snob (at least I'm being honest)!

I did read about the Silvia being fussy, I'm still trying to work out how that's even possible!


----------



## Ted (Aug 11, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Silvia makes great espresso , it needs the right grind to achieve it , but then so do a lot of machines . It has the potential to produce really great shot though. I don't know the grinder sorry so can't comment from that aspect.


I actually called Rancilio and they've told me it's copper piped and a brass boiler, from what I can gather it lends a lot from commercial machines without any fuss. Sounds ideal really, especially as it's not a silly price.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you're not too bothered about steaming - the Silvia is a big step up from the excellent Classic, shot-wise but you will need a decent grinder to get the best out of it as the Silvia needs more care and attention dialling it in. Having said that, once dialled in, the Silvia is capable of producing stellar shots. The Silvia's boiler is much bigger than the Classic's so it has much more sustained energy when it comes to steaming but, as with simple boiler set ups, you have to switch on the steam function when you want to steam milk which can be a pain if you want to produce milk based drinks on a regular basis. As for grinders, in its class, the Eureka Mignon gets good write ups - have a look at the Bella Barista website - there's a review of grinders.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No worries Ted ,it's your money . When it comes to grinders though there is a ton more value to be had in commercial second hand grinders , than new bought form a retail outlet. Have a look at the owners grinder thread and see how many of us have ( SH ) second hand gear ,as opposed to new grinders .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ted said:


> I actually called Rancilio and they've told me it's copper piped and a brass boiler, from what I can gather it lends a lot from commercial machines without any fuss. Sounds ideal really, especially as it's not a silly price.


The Silvia is the only domestic espresso machine in Rancilio's line up which speaks volumes. It's built like a tank and very durable - no scrimping here and there to save a few bob. The big plus is, because of the Silvia has been around a long time (it's in its third version now) you can find very decent ones second hand thereby saving yourself some cash if you want to go that route. The forum is an excellent place to look.


----------



## Ted (Aug 11, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If you're not too bothered about steaming - the Silvia is a big step up from the excellent Classic, shot-wise but you will need a decent grinder to get the best out of it as the Silvia needs more care and attention dialling it in. Having said that, once dialled in, the Silvia is capable of producing stellar shots. The Silvia's boiler is much bigger than the Classic's so it has much more sustained energy when it comes to steaming but, as with simple boiler set ups, you have to switch on the steam function when you want to steam milk which can be a pain if you want to produce milk based drinks on a regular basis. As for grinders, in its class, the Eureka Mignon gets good write ups - have a look at the Bella Barista website - there's a review of grinders.


To be honest if I started to do more steaming I'd get one of those clever little PID contraptions.

I did hear about the Eureka Mignon, I'll do some more digging - thanks.


----------



## Ted (Aug 11, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> No worries Ted ,it's your money . When it comes to grinders though there is a ton more value to be had in commercial second hand grinders , than new bought form a retail outlet. Have a look at the owners grinder thread and see how many of us have ( SH ) second hand gear ,as opposed to new grinders .


I can see where you're coming from but I like new shiny things, even if it means paying extra. Like I say, a bit OCD!

If the M2 is easily outclassed by a commercial machine then I'll up my budget for a grinder, but as I say at one espresso (double /~15g grind) per day I'm not a heavy user so perhaps a commercial is OTT.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ted said:


> I can see where you're coming from but I like new shiny things, even if it means paying extra. Like I say, a bit OCD!
> 
> If the M2 is easily outclassed by a commercial machine then I'll up my budget for a grinder, but as I say at one espresso (double /~15g grind) per day I'm not a heavy user so perhaps a commercial is OTT.


Again it's your money , home users dont tend to buy commercial grinders for volume, but for quality of grind produced . More expensive machine , bigger burrs, better grind , better espresso.

Having said that the mignion gets a lot of postive feedback from users on here ,it's a good size for a kitchen, and looks shiny .

Have al look at this review with regard to it, will give you an idea of why its highly regarded for its price point .

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compactgrinder1closerlookv3.pdf


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Had a Silvia for 4 years and 2 of those paired with a MK2 Mignon. makes a fantastic combo and takes up very little counter space


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Ted said:


> . . . but I wouldn't buy second hand - I'm a bit OCD.


And my OCD means that I only buy second hand if I can help it.







But then I am a bit odd.


----------



## Ted (Aug 11, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Again it's your money , home users dont tend to buy commercial grinders for volume, but for quality of grind produced . More expensive machine , bigger burrs, better grind , better espresso.
> 
> Having said that the mignion gets a lot of postive feedback from users on here ,it's a good size for a kitchen, and looks shiny .
> 
> ...


I see what you're saying, I'll have to have a think on that then an whether or not my palette would be able to tell!

Thanks for the link, looks like quite a comprehensive review.


----------



## Ted (Aug 11, 2013)

CoffeeDiva said:


> And my OCD means that I only buy second hand if I can help it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha - no comment!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ted said:


> I see what you're saying, I'll have to have a think on that then an whether or not my palette would be able to tell!
> 
> Thanks for the link, looks like quite a comprehensive review.


My pleasure, those reviews are very good and unbiased, written by someone well respected who has experience in the coffee machine world. As others have commented on here before me , that review probably went along way to the mignion selling as well as it did !


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeeDiva said:


> And my OCD means that I only buy second hand if I can help it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More savvy I think! Apart from general maintenance, your newly acquired Izzo will keep its value should you ever decide to upgrade.


----------



## Ted (Aug 11, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> My pleasure, those reviews are very good and unbiased, written by someone well respected who has experience in the coffee machine world. As others have commented on here before me , that review probably went along way to the mignion selling as well as it did !


Well the link sold it to me, sounds like the perfect grinder for my situation.

I've just placed an order for the mk2 in black.

Also just placed an order elsewhere for the Silivia Mk3.

Both next day, so tomorrow I should have some new toys to play with!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ted said:


> Well the link sold it to me, sounds like the perfect grinder for my situation.
> 
> I've just placed an order for the mk2 in black.
> 
> ...


That was quick , a man who knows his own mind! Congratulations as Glevum said that should deliver you some great coffee.

Any other help you are after ask away. A few of us have or have had the silvia ,and plenty of people have a mignion. Make sure you have enough coffee to play with, and do you have a decent tamper for your new shiny machine ?


----------



## Ted (Aug 11, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> That was quick , a man who knows his own mind! Congratulations as Glevum said that should deliver you some great coffee.
> 
> Any other help you are after ask away. A few of us have or have had the silvia ,and plenty of people have a mignion. Make sure you have enough coffee to play with, and do you have a decent tamper for your new shiny machine ?


Well, I spent the whole weekend researching and reading about the different machines and grinders. I was set on the Silivia, especially after the phone call about the internal workings.

The grinder I was set on as it seemed like a solid model, however I had also read about the Eureka - that review tipped it for me.

Also my current Gaggia just isn't generating enough heat for espresso, it's falling short 10'C so souring the shot... I might only drink one double espresso a day but time for a new machine, was of the essence!









I've ordered a new Motta 58mm tamper, I had a Hasbean 57mm for the Gaggia (I believe) and it was somewhat scarred/rugged. So yes, a new tamper too.

Oh and course I've ordered two bags of beans from Hasbean this morning to go with it, good timing as I'm down to my last shot or two of beans in my old grinder.


----------



## Ted (Aug 11, 2013)

... tomorrow comes a new thread from me moaning I can't dial in my new gear!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There is a post on the Rancilio forum. What to do with you new machine . Be worth reading that .


----------



## Ted (Aug 11, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> There is a post on the Rancilio forum. What to do with you new machine . Be worth reading that .


The Silvia forum on this forum - just had a look, what's the thread entitled?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ted said:


> The Silvia forum on this forum - just had a look, what's the thread entitled?


Go to the forum section at the top of the homepage and scroll down to 'Rancillio Silvia'.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ted said:


> The Silvia forum on this forum - just had a look, what's the thread entitled?


Link here , applies to new machines as well

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10188-What-to-do-when-you-receive-a-2nd-hand-Silvia


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10188-What-to-do-when-you-receive-a-2nd-hand-Silvia


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ted said:


> ... tomorrow comes a new thread from me moaning I can't dial in my new gear!


The Silvia is particular about the grind so take your time. Fix your dose - say 16 or 17grm and stick with that until you've got output of 30-40grms (1.0-1.5oz) in 27secs give or take a few secs. Your grinder burrs will need a bit of seasoning before they are fully operational so don't worry if you get a fair few duff shots. You might want to look at temperature surfing for the Silvia to ensure you're getting the very best out of it temp-wise.


----------



## Ted (Aug 11, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> The Silvia is particular about the grind so take your time. Fix your dose - say 16 or 17grm and stick with that until you've got output of 30-40grms (1.0-1.5oz) in 27secs give or take a few secs. Your grinder burrs will need a bit of seasoning before they are fully operational so don't worry if you get a fair few duff shots. You might want to look at temperature surfing for the Silvia to ensure you're getting the very best out of it temp-wise.


Yeah I've got the temperature surfing nailed down with my old machine, so I'll be testing with a probe to find the right point to extract with the new. Makes a considerable difference... until your machine starts to die on you!

I have some Fortnum & Mason Connoisseur beans (I know, I know), I'll be using those to setup the grinder and machine - essentially 'throwaway' coffee.


----------



## Ted (Aug 11, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Go to the forum section at the top of the homepage and scroll down to 'Rancillio Silvia'.


Done that, not being lazy (promise), which topic am I looking at/for?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I pm ed it you as for some reasons tap talk is not letting me post on here currently


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> More savvy I think! Apart from general maintenance, your newly acquired Izzo will keep its value should you ever decide to upgrade.


Not just the Izzo, I try to get everything I need second hand. That way I feel like I'm not adding to the demand for resources and material goods as much. There have been times when I want something, but actually end up not getting it because it would have to be new. It does also make the finances go further.









P.S. - Sorry for hijacking the thread a bit.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeDiva said:


> Not just the Izzo, I try to get everything I need second hand. That way I feel like I'm not adding to the demand for resources and material goods as much. There have been times when I want something, but actually end up not getting it because it would have to be new. It does also make the finances go further.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha good sense , as long as this doesn't stretch to road kill or bin food .......


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Haha good sense , as long as this doesn't stretch to road kill or bin food .......


Not so far . . .


----------



## Ted (Aug 11, 2013)

You could even make your own Kopi Luwak... on second thoughts!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ted said:


> You could even make your own Kopi Luwak... on second thoughts!


Too far ,too soon ted


----------

